# Riser Plates! Yay? or Nay?



## berty6294

Okay so here's the situation. My names Rob, I'm 18 years old and i love snowboarding. Unfortunately im 6'4" 190lbs and i have a big foot! (that's an advantage only sometimes ) Last year i bought all of my snowboarding equipment which included a 2011 Rossignol 161mw One Magtek, Ride EX bindings, and size 17 Ride Bigfoot boots. 

Where i do my snowboarding (PA & MD) there is rarely snow but ice so i usually never had a problem with my feet dragging. But now that ive been going to places with more powder my feet drag way to much! 

I'm curious if i should get riser plates? The 161mw one magtek is supposedly one of the widest boards (not sure how wide exactly) and my stance is very duck like as it is. Are riser plates my only other option? How will they effect my riding?

Thank you everybody!
Rob


----------



## wrathfuldeity

why not, riser's are alot less than buying a new board, even make some, two issues...if the plates are larger than your binding footprint it could/will change your flex pattern and second it will change your edge engagement/attack, i.e., you will find that you have more edge response thus need to develop more finesse....which imho is a good thing. Pics of my diy 20mm disco/plattform risers...cost $3.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Not a big fan myself have them on my split and it just doesn't feel right but in your situation you might not have much choice beyond buying a new board if you can even find one wide enough to fit your feet or maybe get some lower profile boots.


----------



## Toomeyct

As someone with a size 14 boot, I've looked at a lot of wide boards. Normal wide boards seem to fit my boot well so I've haven't had to get into anything crazy yet. Though if you didn't want to use risers, the Elan El Grande is super wide. I'm not sure if its the widest board there is, but its most definitely wide enough for your feet.


----------



## berty6294

Yeh im not sure if I want to get a new board, the board was like $500 when I bought it last year. I guess I can make this a project and build my own risers and see how they are. Will building them myself give a different result from if I bought a pair? I don't want to damage my board or bindings!

Thanks
Rob

Edit: oh and new boots are out of the question, Ride Bigfoot are the only ones that make boots this large. :/


----------



## Basti

If you are on a budget I think risers are your only choice. Sz 17 is crazy big!

In case you want to have a "normal" board without risers all I can think of is getting in contact with manufacturers that offer custom board construction. Prior for example. They can surely build you a great board fitted to your needs but it will definitely be pricy.


----------



## berty6294

yeh snowboarding already costs alot of money! and im certainly not good enough to shuffle out thousands for a custom board!

yeh in tennis shoes i wear a 15/16 but snowboard boots are cut small so the size 17 fits perfectly! When i got them in the mail i laughed so hard they are ridiculously big!










Thats a picture of me holding them above my sisters head!


----------



## Toomeyct

Risers would certainly be the cheapest option but if they don't work, I think the Elan El Grande would be your next cheapest. Its crazy wide so I'm pretty positive it would work for you and you won't have to pay custom prices.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

berty6294 said:


> Yeh im not sure if I want to get a new board, the board was like $500 when I bought it last year. I guess I can make this a project and build my own risers and see how they are. Will building them myself give a different result from if I bought a pair? I don't want to damage my board or bindings!
> 
> Thanks
> Rob
> 
> Edit: oh and new boots are out of the question, Ride Bigfoot are the only ones that make boots this large. :/


My diy are made out of scrap... high density plastic...cutting board material. The local hardware store sells scraps....its a great hardware store about 5 blocks from my house....Hardware Sales, Bham WA. Just used a jig saw/bandsaw and drill press with regular spade/wood bits and a rasp. And then longer 6mm? stainless steel screws. I also used little rubber/foam strips to make a grip so the r-plate would not slip around...but you could use that carpet grippy stuff. These plates have done nothing to damage the board or bindings...used on 3-4 different boards.


----------



## davidj

*Looking to Buy Riser Plates*

For those of us who'd rather buy than build, any suggestions for shops that carry risers? Tried googling... not much luck. What's the price range for a set for one snowboard?


----------



## berty6294

Sounds like a nice hardware store (not sure if its worth the trip to Washington from Maryland though) but thank you for your input! I'm going to go for that! I hope you don't mind me pming you if I have any questions!


----------



## poutanen

berty6294 said:


> yeh snowboarding already costs alot of money! and im certainly not good enough to shuffle out thousands for a custom board!


Actually I think the priors are in the $650 range. They already custom build every board so it's not that much more to make changes to the design.

I agree at this point find some scrap plastic and play around. As long as you increase the fastener length by exactly the thickness of the plastic, you don't risk pushing through the bottom or having the threads strip at the top.

Racers use something similar called plates, designed to get you up off the board and increase the stiffness out to the edges.


----------



## MODO

Can u carve more of an angle with risers. If u know this question. Using round numbers take a 25 cm board put 1/2 In. risers under bindings. Would that increase the board angle for carving?


----------



## MODO

One more thing. Ball park what cm. Now do u think that would bring the board too? 🤪🤙🏻🏂. If there is a formula let’s here it. Haven’t found anyone that can figure the formula out. 🙄🙄🙄🏂


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You can lay it over harder for sure, but it puts more stress on the inserts as well as the insert extensions. No riser was infallible to this. Not saying everyone will pull an insert but that's something to be prepared for.


----------



## Rip154

MODO said:


> Can u carve more of an angle with risers. If u know this question. Using round numbers take a 25 cm board put 1/2 In. risers under bindings. Would that increase the board angle for carving?





MODO said:


> One more thing. Ball park what cm. Now do u think that would bring the board too? 🤪🤙🏻🏂. If there is a formula let’s here it. Haven’t found anyone that can figure the formula out. 🙄🙄🙄🏂


It's not that hard. Say 5mm board, 10mm bindings, and 10mm overhang, that's 56 degrees. If you add 1/2 inch risers, that's about 70 degrees.


----------



## Kijima

The advantage of risers diminishes as the board angle increases but they are fun for a few days.


----------



## Rip154

Rip154 said:


> It's not that hard. Say 5mm board, 10mm bindings, and 10mm overhang, that's 56 degrees. If you add 1/2 inch risers, that's about 70 degrees.


Formula is basic trigonometri, but just draw it up on a piece of paper and measure the angle.


----------



## MODO

KIJIMA says the risers diminish the more the board angles. Burton says u can angle more with the risers What is the right theory? 🙄🙄😳😳🏂


----------



## Rip154

MODO said:


> KIJIMA says the risers diminish the more the board angles. Burton says u can angle more with the risers What is the right theory? 🙄🙄😳😳🏂


That's not opposite opinions though.


----------



## MODO

*RIP 154 😳 I don’t mean to sound stupid 🤪 IF U CAN EXPLAIN THAT WOULD B GRATE. 😎🏂🤙🏻*


----------



## Rip154

Risers work, but not everyone likes it. Kijima has tried it and reports that there are diminishing returns from risers at high angles, and have found a better way with tuning his boards and riding. 

If you do arctan (height/overhang) on some advanced calc, you should get the angle, but if you have a protractor and draw on a paper, you can just read the angle.


----------



## MODO

Gotcha :;;;;; Grate , a protractor sounds good. Just trying to decide what width to get. The risers do help me from not booting out o my 27 cm board 🤪🤪🤙🏻🏂


----------



## Snowdaddy

Something like this...


----------



## Nivek

Risers kill board feel and flex. They should be avoided when possible. 

Go look at the Lib Stump Ape or Marhar Lumberjack for non custom decks that mihht fit your flipperz.


----------



## MODO

Thanks 4 the diagram SNOWDADDY 🤙🏻 NIVEK I felt a lumberjack, a little soft 4 me. Stump ape not sure. I had a custom DONEK INCLINE. MAY GO THat way again. Maybe NAPTON TWIN OR FLUX. Not sure which way I want to go. 🙄🙄. Wider board or stay with risers 🙄🙄. Getting a lot of work on the ONEWHEEL I really helps. 🤪🤙🏻🏂


----------



## MODO

Anyone have any experience on the DONEK Knapton Twin? The stiff flex verses the softer flex? And how much difference?


----------

